# Building router table with two routers



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys after seeing kywoodchoppers router table that has two routers on the same table and dedicated fences for each ,it made me wonder if this would be a huge advantage for making accurate box joints . 
Being a newbie I don't know for sure that this is correct , and we all know it can be done with a regular single router table but this just more sense to me .
So are two routers on a table overkill or uncommon , as I'd be willing to build a system like this myself if it has real world advantages (well unless Malcolm has the patent on this )


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I do not think that is overkill for a dedicated box set up.

Very common, I would say.

Just depends on what jig you are using. It would be very handy for the Gifkins jig for example.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Perfect box joints can be made on a very basic table with a simple spacer jig.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

*box joints jigs*

Hi Rick, I use two routers since one has a 3/16" spiral router bit and the other has a 1/2" spiral bit. I use the 1/2" bit to cut a box joint in a light colored wood (generally tiger or spaltic maple) and use the 3/16" bit to cut a joint in a dark wood (cherry, walnut or rosewood). The only adjustment that I have to make is in the height of the bits. If I were making box joints with the same size pins and tails I could have used just one router. Boring! Here are a couple boxes that I made in the past few days. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

About the only way routers can compete with shapers.
I use a pair of 7518's to waste plastic. Let the first one take 90%
of the waste and the finish machine will never be stressed.
And the cutter in the second stage will last 5x longer than 1 doing all of the work. If you can afford: A smart move.
Routers


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well thank you for the replies guys . This is another eureka moment as I had no idea there was such a concept till I joined . Pat I looked at your link and OMG! Of course jigs would be everything to a router when you think of it and I suspect your the worlds premier guru on the subject . 
Malcolm your boxes are without a doubt drop dead gorgeous! I just can't get enough of them. Your killing me here lol . If only you lived close to where I was as I'd pay for a tutorial . (Or beer in trade ) 

I have to say I really want to kibosh buying a router table and make one after seeing all these ideas . I would like to cheat a little though as I want to buy Incra fence adjusters and there fence for the table . Would that be frowned upon ?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Malcolm are there any measurements you could share . I would like to know what the ideal spacing of two routers should be if there is such a thing and if you would change anything if you did it all over again. 

Ideally would this dual router table benefit by having Incra master lifts . I read here somewhere that lifts were kinda frowned upon and redundant , but I would personally like to incorporate lifts . I have one shiny new PC 75182 now , just need to order a second


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I probably wouldn't change anything. Occasionally I make minor modifications. Several weeks ago I installed the two Keen Dust Routers to capture more dust. I had 4" ports before. I used to have to walk over and turn on the shop vac so I swapped that vac out with a Fein vac that I already had which allows the vac to start when the router starts. I hooked my power strip that's on the front of the router table into the vac that way regardless of the router I start the vac starts. Also originally I had two shop vac hoses coming from each router out the front of the table. Now they go out the back.

It did take a lot of trial and error to get everything just right. 

I do not have lifts. I make a batch of boxes that are the same thickness so once I set the bit height I am ready to go. The thickness of the wood range from .30" to .42" - depending on the box that I am making and what looks right. By the way, I used 6-routers to make one of these boxes. They are all mounted in 3-double tables. Nothing on any of them gets changed. I don't change the fence, the bits or anything. Just turn them on and go.

I also have a Incra LS system on a router table, but they don't have templates for what I make. I talked to them & they said they make their products for the general public & that they didn't think I was the general public. 

As far as spacing of the routers...I only needed room so that one miter gauge didn't hit the other. I think my table is probably 30" long at the most. I hope this info helped. Here is a photo of the front of the router table. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

James that what i thought when i red the first post, that is the jig i use and i have 2 router and 2 tables just for that jig the A10 model , works perfect, i bought when Roger own the company yrs ago


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow three double router tables ! I need a bigger garage 
Well I'm thinking with my real estate one well designed double router table will have to suffice . The scary part is the trial and error part , as if you knew me and the way I do things it's going to take a minimum of three attempts on a good year .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok now I see there horizontal mounted routers , sheeesh ! Maybe one should be vertical and the other horizontal ?
J/k 
I think I would have a dedicated table for horizontal if the need occurred


----------



## donmagg (May 25, 2014)

if one isn't enough for u , how about three. stile, rail and panel maybe. or, tongue, groove,roundover ect,ect,


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

donmagg said:


> if one isn't enough for u , how about three. stile, rail and panel maybe. or, tongue, groove,roundover ect,ect,


Geez Don I was only kidding as I'm hoping 2 will be fine for my needs . I'm kinda steering towards jointing in the future as Ive been quite impressed with the boxes that have been made on this forum and 2 routers seemed to have some benefits in a few areas

I'm still feeling a little bad about ordering a GI RT and reneging on it so all my dreams may be gone.
The more I look at router tables and what others have accomplished here the more I want to build one myself . Sure would be nice to build for your specific needs , and it's a hell of a lot more interesting building your own IMO .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok great news today , the GI RT that I ordered is now back ordered so they cancelled the order for me . So no harm no foul . 
So now I get to build a custom router table now ! 
I'm in the process of mounting my PC690 into my table saws extension as my first project, then it's on to building a separate double router table. 
Life is good 

I have a few good ideas and will have to start collecting parts


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Interested in this , so don't forget your wip photos once you get started.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Rogerdodge said:


> Interested in this , so don't forget your wip photos once you get started.


Yes there will be lots of pics . My parts came in also for raising and lowering the table via a cordless drill . I just need to get some welding done to set this all in motion 


http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/46562-adjustable-height-workstation-router-table-more-4.html

Btw Roger here's my inspiration . Mikes table ^^^
Although I'm going to raise and lower the main table in a different way (my ideas a concept so it may be a wash) . I'm going with two Incra router lifts and PC75182's.
It was either that or a a KTM dirt bike :blink:


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

I see what he did there , yes , very neat and tidy work . ( I can do neat and tidy but not always both on the same day)

Rog


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys this idea had been going threw my cerebral cortex for some time . I'd really like to use two Incra lifts and offset them so that two LS positioners could share the same tables real estate . Sorry for the crappy photo but I figure it illustrates my idea. I should learn google sketch one of these days


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

It is nice to have two router tables to avoid bit changing and testing all the time for a project. Just wish I had more space for such a setup. My second table will probably be a table saw extension with a built in router table, as well.

Thanks for sharing your ideas.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> It is nice to have two router tables to avoid bit changing and testing all the time for a project. Just wish I had more space for such a setup. My second table will probably be a table saw extension with a built in router table, as well.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your ideas.


Ya it will be awfully huge . Maybe not a viable idea once you really look at it . I know those Incra LS positioners take up a ton of real estate . Would sure be cool though .

I'm almost wondering if the router plates should be side by side to be more efficient ?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> It is nice to have two router tables to avoid bit changing and testing all the time for a project. Just wish I had more space for such a setup. My second table will probably be a table saw extension with a built in router table, as well.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your ideas.


Well I am going to have my pc690 mounted in my table saw extension . Was hoping to use the table saws fence for that if it will work . Or I guess I could have slots in the extension and have a fence dedicated to it's table . Either way I'm going to build a new extension for my saw . Probably go wider , that way I can hang it out the end of the saw more so I don't run into the fence . Ideally I should order your top and see if I can get it to fit .

But that being said , I was still hopeful on building a double router table . 
Brad if I put two of your Incra router tables side by side , would the fences hit one another , as I'm looking at your picture and it looks like the fence overhangs the table a little


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well Brad I just ordered the Incra 27" by 43" top only . I want to see if I can build a torsion box under it and replace my table saws extension with it . I'm tired of all my procrastination so I'm committed now lol . If I don't like the concept I can always use it for a separate router table , but I suspect it's going to work out quite well . Especially with having to impress the router gods , I mean the forum mods 

Btw I think I'll order the 17" LS adjuster for the TS and figure out a quick disconnect system . Get an LS 25" for a separate table .
Wish that adaptor plate was still available


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Well I am going to have my pc690 mounted in my table saw extension . Was hoping to use the table saws fence for that if it will work . Or I guess I could have slots in the extension and have a fence dedicated to it's table . Either way I'm going to build a new extension for my saw . Probably go wider , that way I can hang it out the end of the saw more so I don't run into the fence . Ideally I should order your top and see if I can get it to fit .
> 
> But that being said , I was still hopeful on building a double router table .
> Brad if I put two of your Incra router tables side by side , would the fences hit one another , as I'm looking at your picture and it looks like the fence overhangs the table a little


The table is 27" wide. The Incra Fence is 28" wide, without the dustport. 33" wide with the dust port elbow.

I have seen my table mounted to a table saw. He had built a station and just reversed the Incra fence for the operation at hand. Looked like a great use of space and really added to the table saws capacity at the same time.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Well Brad I just ordered the Incra 27" by 43" top only . I want to see if I can build a torsion box under it and replace my table saws extension with it .


I do not think you can go wrong with this top. It is large and works well with the Incra Fence. I do a lot of daddoing and I use the table size to its full potential for this. I rarely have to freehand daddos any more.



RainMan1 said:


> Wish that adapter plate was still available


You might want to call around. They may have one lying around. If not, I can always send you a paper template. I bet you the table still has the insert nuts to support it built in.

Might as well start making a punch list for timber and hardware. I see a TS\RT workstation in your future. I will see if I can find that photo for you.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Btw I think I'll order the 17" LS adjuster for the TS and figure out a quick disconnect system . Get an LS 25" for a separate table .
> Wish that adapter plate was still available


If you are going to built a router station at your table saw, then I would just get the TS\LS fence system with the longer rails and be done with it. You could always build a monster router table later with that 36" fence in the shop that you could swap over.
It is a little more, but then you have a solution for the router and the table saw and probably gain quite a bit of cutting width capacity on the table saw too.

This guy put a fence on both ends and shares the LS positioner without having to remount. Lots of good ideas for a combo out there.

http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/projects/389904-438x.jpg?1366731006


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> If you are going to built a router station at your table saw, then I would just get the TS\LS fence system with the longer rails and be done with it. You could always build a monster router table later with that 36" fence in the shop that you could swap over.
> It is a little more, but then you have a solution for the router and the table saw and probably gain quite a bit of cutting width capacity on the table saw too.
> 
> This guy put a fence on both ends and shares the LS positioner without having to remount. Lots of good ideas for a combo out there.
> ...


Tell you truth Brad I'm kinda set on using the 17" LS positioner with the table saw . 
I understand your thinking as your idea really makes more sense , but I would like to leave the factory excaliber fence on for ripping wood , and make a quick disconnect for the LS positioner for when it gets in the way .

Then after I finally get this TS resolved it will be time to move on to making a router table . I like your idea the best so far , so I may kibosh the double RT and try to duplicate what you've built . I will never equal the quality of your work , but will give it my best shot


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Brad this is the way I want to mount it as I prefer to work off the end of the table . 



But this would make more sense as I wouldn't have to remove the LS positioner as it would be at the far right hand side of the table .
BUT , do you not think it would be a little precarious doing jointing leaning over the table in this position ? It's only 34" high also . It would be ideal though as I wouldn't have an issue with the back of the fence sticking out


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Naw , I gotta go with choice #1


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Brad I was kinda hoping the Incra table isn't much more than 3/4" thick . Can you verify ? 
My concern is I have to add sides to which bolts will run threw to secure to the TS , and there isn't much space to put the bolts threw if the tables more than 3/4" thick .
Thanks in advance


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> The table is 27" wide. The Incra Fence is 28" wide, without the dustport. 33" wide with the dust port elbow.
> 
> I have seen my table mounted to a table saw. He had built a station and just reversed the Incra fence for the operation at hand. Looked like a great use of space and really added to the table saws capacity at the same time.


Thanks Brad . Dang I forgot all about the dust port . That changes my side by side idea


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Naw , I gotta go with choice #1


I agree. The plate closer to the end.

Just got back from the neighbors black belt in karate graduation. 4.5 hours!

Chucky Cheese, here I come!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> I agree. The plate closer to the end.
> 
> Just got back from the neighbors black belt in karate graduation. 4.5 hours!
> 
> Chucky Cheese, here I come!!!


Thanks Brad ,as I always really appreciate your opinion 

Black belt ? Why bring a karate chop to a gun fight lol ? You guys arm armed to the teeth . You have more guns than we have population by 1000% .
I'd just invest in bullet proof clothing


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Thanks Brad ,as I always really appreciate your opinion
> 
> Black belt ? Why bring a karate chop to a gun fight lol ? You guys arm armed to the teeth . You have more guns than we have population by 1000% .
> I'd just invest in bullet proof clothing


The kid is 11 and already a black belt. Too young for a concealed hand gun license.
It keeps him off the street and instills good work ethics.

He and this brother come over a lot when I am working on the twin turbos and like to turn wrenches with me.

Here a picture of them with me at the local coffee and cars meet.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> The kid is 11 and already a black belt. Too young for a concealed hand gun license.
> It keeps him off the street and instills good work ethics.
> 
> He and this brother come over a lot when I am working on the twin turbos and like to turn wrenches with me.
> ...


Yes I believe giving them karate lessons is a life lesson . Money well spent . 
What has twin turbos that you work on?


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Brad I was kinda hoping the Incra table isn't much more than 3/4" thick . Can you verify ?
> My concern is I have to add sides to which bolts will run threw to secure to the TS , and there isn't much space to put the bolts threw if the tables more than 3/4" thick .
> Thanks in advance


Sorry, but the table is 1 1/4" thick. Pretty hefty, by itself.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

*Router tables and twin turbos*



RainMan1 said:


> Yes I believe giving them karate lessons is a life lesson . Money well spent .
> What has twin turbos that you work on?





timbertailor said:


> Sorry, but the table is 1 1/4" thick. Pretty hefty, by itself. Here is a link to my Dodge Stealth and all the TT cars I work on. I am an originial owner from 1991. All wheel drive, all wheel steer, fuel injected, twin turbos, dual overhead cams, etc. My car has about 900 AWHP and I am the original owner.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/tonkatoytruck/videos


:sarcastic:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> Sorry, but the table is 1 1/4" thick. Pretty hefty, by itself.


This is really NOT good news . The way the factory extension is bolted there is just enough room under a 3/4" piece of melamine for the bolts .
The good news is that there's going to be a surplus of room depth wise as there's 29 1/8" between my fence rails and the Incra table is 27" .
So I guess I'll have to fab some brackets when I see what I'm up against .
Maybe I'll order there brackets , although I see theres are designed to connect to there Incra fence rails so I'm not sure if that will be of any help in this scenario .
Why can't anything be easy?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Brad that's one badazz car ! I forgot all about the Stealths


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> This is really NOT good news . The way the factory extension is bolted there is just enough room under a 3/4" piece of melamine for the bolts .
> The good news is that there's going to be a surplus of room depth wise as there's 29 1/8" between my fence rails and the Incra table is 27" .
> So I guess I'll have to fab some brackets when I see what I'm up against .
> Maybe I'll order there brackets , although I see theres are designed to connect to there Incra fence rails so I'm not sure if that will be of any help in this scenario .
> Why can't anything be easy?


That's why I was kinda suggesting you built a TS station. Then, the table could just sit there on top of the carcass without a lot of fussing with the rail designs of your saw, which always seem to be a hassle when doing a custom extension.

I use the 25" Incra Fence on my 27"x43", just so you know.

As soon as I move, I will be building a table saw station, as well, so I have given it some serious thought lately.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> That's why I was kinda suggesting you built a TS station. Then, the table could just sit there on top of the carcass without a lot of fussing with the rail designs of your saw, which always seem to be a hassle when doing a custom extension.
> 
> I use the 25" Incra Fence on my 27"x43", just so you know.
> 
> As soon as I move, I will be building a table saw station, as well, so I have given it some serious thought lately.


Yes I see your point . I did watch the Incra video with there TS fence system and it was impressive to say the least .
Just hate to discard my factory fence and rails as that's why I paid the big bucks . Come to think of it I could have ordered a TS without a fence if I went with the lower model, the GI275 .
Why Is hind site always 20/20  

Brad I'll take a look at it when it arrives and if I don't think I can mount it to what I consider a very professional level I'll consider there Incra fence too


----------

